# screw gun and plastic liner tubs



## mariovargas

Context: This machine incorporated a high speed pneumatic screw gun to spin weld fastener buttons into plastic liner tubs. 

(First pic from left: Guide locators. Second pic: Pneumatic spin welder)


----------



## G Sanchez

Un "gun" en este contexto significa una herramienta que puede expulsar algo rapidamente.  Me parece como "destorneador neumático."  "screw" = tornillo, como probablemente Ud. sabe ya.

"Plastic liner tubs" a mi me parecen como "las tinas plásticas que ofrecen protección."  "Liner" es una forma de tapa que uno se pone encima de lo que quiere proteger.  Se puede aplicar un "liner" entre el hueco de una piscina y el agua en que uno se nada.  Previene goteras.


----------



## mariovargas

No estoy seguro del "destorneador neumático". No conseguí esa frase en Google . Cuando busqué sólo "destorneador" me ofreció una sola página donde se encontraba...

Yo había pensado que era "nail gun" pero he visto la frase en inglés en otros sitios Web...

¡Gracias!


----------



## mariovargas

¿Por casualidad no sería "atornillador neumático?

¿O a lo mejor sería "pistola de tornillos" basada en "nail gun" (pistola de clavos)?


----------



## Lagartija

mariovargas said:
			
		

> ¿Por casualidad no sería "atornillador neumático?
> 
> ¿O a lo mejor sería "pistola de tornillos" basada en "nail gun" (pistola de clavos)?



No, I don't think I would call it a nail gun.  That has a different meaning.

* Spin Welding * 

*Definition:* A process for joining thermoplastic articles of circular cross section by rotating one part in contact with the other until sufficient heat is generated by friction to cause a melt at the interface, which solidifies under pressure when rotation is stopped to weld the articles together. The process can be performed manually in a drill press with suitable chucks to hold the parts, or can be automated by adding devices for feeding, timing, controlling stroke and pressure of the press, and ejection. 
 Definition Copyright ©1989 CRC Press LLC. All rights reserved.

Spin seems to be the most important thing about this, not the fact that it is a gun.


----------



## mariovargas

Lagartija, I think you are right. I had misunderstood the "weld" part in "...pneumatic screw gun to spin weld fastener buttons into plastic liner tubs". I thought "weld" was part of "fastener buttons". What you said makes sense. 

So now the next question has to do with the prepostion "into".  Could you help me?

Thanks...


----------



## mariovargas

mariovargas said:
			
		

> So now the next question has to do with the prepostion "into"...


The meaning became clearer after I attempted to translate the text further. This is what I came up with:
_
Esta máquina incorporó una pistola neumática de tornillos de alta velocidad para soldar por rotación los botones de fijación en las tinas de forro plástico_.

Perhaps "spin weld" should be translated as "soldar con el método de rotación" or "soldar ... mediante el proceso/método de soldadura por rotación".

_Esta máquina incorporó una pistola neumática de tornillos de alta velocidad para soldar los botones de fijación en las tinas de forro plástico mediante el proceso/método de soldadura por rotación._


----------



## Lagartija

mariovargas said:
			
		

> Lagartija, I think you are right. I had misunderstood the "weld" part in "...pneumatic screw gun to spin weld fastener buttons into plastic liner tubs". I thought "weld" was part of "fastener buttons". What you said makes sense.
> 
> So now the next question has to do with the prepostion "into".  Could you help me?
> 
> Thanks...



As I understand it, it seems that the "fastener buttons" are attached to the plastic liner using a spin-weld technique.  That is, they are putting these fastener buttons *into* the material of the liner.  The fastener buttons I am hypothesizing are for attaching a cover or something to the liner that is needed when it is in place serving its ultimate function.


----------



## mariovargas

Lagartija said:
			
		

> As I understand it, it seems that the "fastener buttons" are attached to the plastic liner using a spin-weld technique.  That is, they are putting these fastener buttons *into* the material of the liner.  The fastener buttons I am hypothesizing are for attaching a cover or something to the liner that is needed when it is in place serving its ultimate function.



You are right. Thank you so much for all your help. I am still not sure about the other technical terms I was asking about, though...  I preferred to use "forro" for "liner" instead of "...que ofrecen protección" because it conveys a different meaning.


----------



## Lagartija

mariovargas said:
			
		

> The meaning became clearer after I attempted to translate the text further. This is what I came up with:
> _
> Esta máquina incorporó una pistola neumática de tornillos de alta velocidad para soldar por rotación los botones de fijación en las tinas de forro plástico_.
> 
> Perhaps "spin weld" should be translated as "soldar con el método de rotación" or "soldar ... mediante el proceso/método de soldadura por rotación".
> 
> _Esta máquina incorporó una pistola neumática de tornillos de alta velocidad para soldar los botones de fijación en las tinas de forro plástico mediante el proceso/método de soldadura por rotación._



Is it possible to say, "una pistola neumática tornillada"  because what the tool does has nothing to do with tornillos per se....  "screw" is the descriptive term for the motion used.  It is a tool with a screwing action como un desarmador neumático.


----------



## mariovargas

Lagartija said:
			
		

> Is it possible to say, "una pistola neumática tornillada"  because what the tool does has nothing to do with tornillos per se....  "screw" is the descriptive term for the motion used.  It is a tool with a screwing action como un desarmador neumático.



Hmmm.... I am not sure, but based on your logic, I think that that could be correct. The welding technique employs spinning something into something else, thus "screwing it in" so to speak... 

I'm going to find out with the author. I'll get back with you after I find out. That way everyone in the forum will benefit from it.


----------



## mariovargas

Perhaps, it could be "pistola neumática atornilladora." "Atornilladora" because it is screwing the material into something else.


----------



## Lagartija

mariovargas said:
			
		

> Perhaps, it could be "pistola neumática atornilladora." "Atornilladora" because it is screwing the material into something else.



A mí, suena bien!  Pero tu eres el nativo!


----------



## G Sanchez

Regresé demasiado tarde para ayudarlo más, pero quiero que sepa Ud. que me equivoqué con la palabra "Destorneador."  Debe ser *destornillador.*

*Suerte*


----------



## mariovargas

Greg Sanchez said:
			
		

> Regresé demasiado tarde para ayudarlo más, pero quiero que sepa Ud. que me equivoqué con la palabra "Destorneador."  Debe ser *destornillador.*
> 
> *Suerte*



¡Tranquilo que yo me dí cuenta de eso!


----------



## mariovargas

Lagartija said:
			
		

> A mí, suena bien!  Pero tu eres el nativo!



El caso no es que el español sea mi lengua materna sino que la questión es saber si estoy usando la terminología correcta o no.


----------

